# Extra FF's in Bradenton



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I bought 6 auto feeders from Southeastern FF's recently for a trip out of town, I have never seen such prolific cultures. These have produced so much I have quickly more than I need and would like to give 3 or so away. If you are in need of FF's and can swing near Bradenton this weekend I would be happy to pass them off to you. They started producing around a week ago so they have a good 2 weeks left, these things have tons of flys. I believe they are Golden Hydei or Turkish Gliders.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

What is an Auto Feeder Mark??

and after all your time as a frogger, you cant tell the difference between hydei and turkish gliders [melangaster] ....lol

S


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Pretty sure they are gliders as prolific as they are, it is a short deli cup with a hole punched in one of the paper fabric covered holes so the flys escape gradually.
They could be a new species of fly, one unknown to man at this time.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Mark,

I just finished unloading the moving truck and while the frogs traveled fine...flies not so much, so I will take them all.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Wes they are yours, call me and arrange pick up partner. I can come up the road up a bit.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wes..were are you living now?


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

markpulawski said:


> They could be a new species of fly, one unknown to man at this time.


...all I can say is WOW!!! To hell with frogs, I just need to get a nice collection if these flies!

Thanks again Mark.



tarbo96 said:


> Wes..were are you living now?


Back in St. Pete finally!!!


----------

